

Noderly: Is there such a thing as too basic monitoring? - revert

We just launched noderly a hosted monitoring system.<p>Love to get some feedback we have getting to the point where we wanted a monitoring tool. We thing its stable enough and would really appreciate feedback from YC.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;noderly.com
======
revert
Link: [http://noderly.com](http://noderly.com)

Demo: [https://noderly.com/#test](https://noderly.com/#test)

Status Page: [https://status.noderly.com/](https://status.noderly.com/)

